# 175 visa granted today!



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:

Application date: 23 March 2010
Co: 18 May (Team 4)
Grant: 9 July 2010
Intial entry Date: 21 April 2011

Thanks once again and I will keep you posted about my future plans...
KK...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congraz buddy!! all the best for your new endeavor....


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...



congrat . best of luck


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats Kunal...i told u its just a matter of few day....n here u r with the letter....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations kunal


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! Buddy....So its time to party..hmm


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...


:nod: :thumb:


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...


Congrats Budy...


----------



## tippu_kumar (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Anj, Pankaj,mohit,era,shrikanth,navendum,neo_leo,bbraj,tipukumar for the wishes....
I hope you all also get your visas soon...
KK..


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Amen!!!....

Congrats Buddy...see you soon in OZ



khotkunal said:


> Thanks Anj, Pankaj,mohit,era,shrikanth,navendum,neo_leo,bbraj,tipukumar for the wishes....
> I hope you all also get your visas soon...
> KK..


----------



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats! aint the feeling good...




khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Flioe said:


> Congrats! aint the feeling good...


Thanks Flioe...Ya it just feels very nice...
KK...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats Kunal..Cheers! Its party time now


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

khotkunal.........
Congrats for that speedy visa grand
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## Srich (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you use any migrant service provider in your application...I am on process of applying for skilled visa 175 as well (for Airconditioning & Refrigeration)...


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Celebrate


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

MaddyS said:


> Congratulations!!! Celebrate


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Congrats Buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## maskofj (Aug 1, 2010)

*Congrats...*

Dear Sri...

Congrats....once again..

I was goin thru ur history of paper work...and i am in a situation like u had b4. PCC from kuwait. DIAC is asking papers withing 28 days...and wen i checked with Kuwait embassy in bhrain they are saying will take minimun 2 months...

I saw ur qn asked abt it in the forum but nobody replied to it.. so please advice me how dd u manage to over come this kuwait PCC issue.

Thanks and BR,

Jimmy


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks evrybody for the wishes...
Srich I had used a agent based in Brisbane..
KK...


----------



## desiozy (Aug 3, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Thanks evrybody for the wishes...
> Srich I had used a agent based in Brisbane..
> KK...


Hi Kunal,
was ur visa an employer sponsored one ?


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

desiozy said:


> Hi Kunal,
> was ur visa an employer sponsored one ?



No Desiozy, mine was a offshore 175 visa...
KK...


----------



## bhakti.shah (Aug 3, 2010)

*Help on 175 visa process*



khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...



Hi KK

Could you help me understand the process for applying. I wish to know if we need to get the qualification assessment first and then apply for te PR visa.

Thanks
Bhakti Shah


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi bhakti shah

yes you have to get your skill assessed first, that is step one followed by visa application (if you are not in the new SOL then before the visa you have to get state sponsorship under the new state migration plan which is yet to be released)


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

Dear Kunal/jimmy / others
I too am going to face this situation soon as i'm in the middle east and i have heard that the PCC from the ME-Police and 
indian embassy takes over 90 days.
*How did you handle this?*

Regards



maskofj said:


> Dear Sri...
> 
> Congrats....once again..
> 
> ...


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

khotkunal said:


> Hello friends finally I got the visa grant letter today....
> I would like to thank Anj, Pankaj, neo_leo and all other members for their advice and support during my visa process...
> My timeline is present in the signature but still I am giving it again:
> 
> ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


he got it almost one year back.. and that post is almost one year old.. that's a late congrats ....


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> he got it almost one year back.. and that post is almost one year old.. that's a late congrats ....


 I know and I realized it later  that it's 2010 and not 2011....
Still congrats again 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------

